# train run backward ?



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

i have two set of HO scale Bachmann an i want them to run on same track but when i put the other engine into the existing track of the other one...then one run forward other run backward


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

redlinetrefitty said:


> i have two set of HO scale Bachmann an i want them to run on same track but when i put the other engine into the existing track of the other one...then one run forward other run backward


Not sure I'm understanding this. Are you saying when you put 1 engine on the rails it runs normally, but when you place the second one on the rails along with the first, one runs backward? Or, are you wanting to make one run backwards in a doublehead setup?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If they run opposite each other on a DC layout, then someone has messed with the wiring in the motor.

Say you have a loop of track with (2) directions, clockwise and counter-clockwise. Set the direction to the clockwise direction, and it doesn't matter which way the engine is facing, it will always go clockwise around the loop. You can put 2 engines back to back or back to front and they should still go in the same direction around the loop.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> If they run opposite each other on a DC layout, then someone has messed with the wiring in the motor.


I agree ... either wires to can motor have been flipped-flopped, or someone has flipped the pickup shoes that grab power from the wheels.

Can you post a pic of the underside of the loco?

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

yep, wires are crossed on the motor. do you have a 3rd engine? if so, run it and see whidh one is the odd one. It will be the one with the crossed Wires. Easy fix just swap them.


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

for example ...train A and train B 
train A is normal and brand new and train B is the one with motor problem ...so i take it apart and find out that the engine drive shaft is not connect to the motor , it impossible to put the shaft back in with the motor in there so i have to disconnect the wire from the motor in train B to insert the shaft into the motor then i soldered the wire back (maybe i soldered the wire backward ??? but i solder it to where it used to be) .....after that i test train B and it work perfect and it work perfectly fine...then i put train A into the track and train A run backward while train B run forward . then i flip the direction and train B run backward and train A run forward..what give....


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> I agree ... either wires to can motor have been flipped-flopped, or someone has flipped the pickup shoes that grab power from the wheels.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the underside of the loco?
> 
> TJ


yes i have a third engine tonight and i will test it tonight and i will post a video so u can see..and how do i make a double head unit..
sorry im a noobs..


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

to make a "double head" unit (or a consist) you will need DCC decoders on the trains in question and to have them programmed for the consist.

be sure to test all three seperatly, not together as that may draw too much current and not work correctly!


----------

